# Morto soldato Ucraino ed esplosioni nel Donetsk. Situazione degenerata



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

La situazione tra Ucraina e Russia sta sempre prendendo la forma di un possibile guerra. Come riportano diversi media questa mattina ci sono state diverse esplosioni nella regione del Donbass (regione separatista filo russa). Un soldato ucraino è rimasto morto in un conflitto a fuoco contro i separatisti.


----------



## Djici (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La situazione tra Ucraina e Russia sta sempre prendendo la forma di un possibile guerra. Come riportano diversi media questa mattina ci sono state diverse esplosioni nella regione del Donbass (regione separatista filo russa). Un soldato ucraino è rimasto morto in un conflitto a fuoco contro i separatisti.


Non ho seguito molto quello che e successo li prima della possibile guerra con la Russia... Ma purtroppo immagino che non sia il primo soldato a lasciarci la pelle.
Però questa volta ci saranno conseguenze molto diverse.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La situazione tra Ucraina e Russia sta sempre prendendo la forma di un possibile guerra. Come riportano diversi media questa mattina ci sono state diverse esplosioni nella regione del Donbass (regione separatista filo russa). Un soldato ucraino è rimasto morto in un conflitto a fuoco contro i separatisti.


Ci vuole ben altro per far cadere Putin in una trappola così palese.
Ricordatevi che gli USA stanno giocando a scacchi sulla NOSTRA scacchiera.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci vuole ben altro per far cadere Putin in una trappola così palese.
> Ricordatevi che gli USA stanno giocando a scacchi sulla NOSTRA scacchiera.


Trumposcò, tu che sei sempre positivo qua dentro e lavori su quest'ambito.. che dicono le fonti. Scoppia davvero oppure finirà in un nulla di fatto?


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trumposcò, tu che sei sempre positivo qua dentro e lavori su quest'ambito.. che dicono le fonti. Scoppia davvero oppure finirà in un nulla di fatto?


Ti dirò, se ti dovessi dare io un mio parere sarebbe che AL MASSIMO, se proprio le provocazioni USA-Ucraina dovessero farsi insostenibili, Putin si limiterà ad occupare le repubbliche separatiste di Donetsk e Luhansk, dove le truppe russe sarebbero accolti come liberatori.
L'Ucraina se la metterà in saccoccia e gli USA intensificheranno le sanzioni (ma bisogna vedere chi li seguirà, la germania con nuovo corso sembra aver abbandonato ormai l'intesa con gli USA), mentre la Russia avrà almeno un successo da dare in pasto ad un'opinione pubblica tendenzialmente insoddisfatta.
Un'invasione su media scala (puntando ad Odessa o a chiuder il mar d'Azov per intenderci) è improbabile e avrebbe costi enormi per un'economia in difficoltà come quella russa.
Che puntino a Kiev mi pare francamente impossibile, i costi economici e reputazionali sarebbero insostenibili.

Io personalmente credo che alla fine l'opzione piu probabile sia l'intervento "umanitario" russo nelle repubbliche separatiste che lo invocheranno sicuramente e un aumento delle sanzioni occidentali.
Se vediamo la cosa da un punto di vista di fonti OSINT, direi che si sta andando in questa direzione. Tra chi conosco i pareri sono abbastanza discordanti: alcuni la pensano come me, altri pensano che alla fine non ci sarà alcun intervento russo nemmeno su ridotta scala.

Ciò che è certo è che comunque non è un teatro a rischio escalation globale.


----------



## vota DC (19 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito molto quello che e successo li prima della possibile guerra con la Russia... Ma purtroppo immagino che non sia il primo soldato a lasciarci la pelle.
> Però questa volta ci saranno conseguenze molto diverse.


11000 in 7 anni tra i militari.


----------



## Djici (19 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> 11000 in 7 anni tra i militari.


Appunto.
Pero non ho mai letto nulla in prima pagina su quei morti.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Guerra di attrito non fa notizia


----------

